# Debian-Server mit X-Browser & GUI - Software



## Astrong (17. April 2013)

Servus Zusammen,

@home habe ich einen kleinen Atom-Server am laufen.
Dieser lief jahrelang mit Windows und seit ein par Wochen läuft die Kiste mit einem Debian (wheezy).

An sich ist das alles eine feine Sache, aber ich hab immer noch nicht ganz so das Gefühl, dass alles passt so wie ich es mir vorstelle.
Mein Problem ist, dass der Server "nur" über CLI bedienbar ist. Da mein Script-Vodoo-Kenntnisse nicht allzu groß sind, fällt es mir oft schwer, oftmals nur einfach Dinge optimal zu steuern.
u.a.  Entpacken von .part-Files (hab ich zwar ein Script, aber das ist alles zu umständlich)
oder das Managen von Downloads/Torrents. Ich nutze zwar rTorrent (+nTorrent) & PyLoad für real-debrid.
Aber das haut nicht alles so hin, wie ich es möchte.

Kurz und Knapp:
-Ich möchte einen mini-Browser (dachte da an x-forwarding) mit dem ich Download-Sessions ohne großen Scriptvoodo betreiben kann.
-Einen Torrent-Client mit einer großzügigen bedienbarkeit (uTorrent @ Linux?).  Ich dachte da an ruTorrent-Web, aber das scheint auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.
-Einen Datei-Manager, der mir im Handumdrehen rar/part/r00  files erkennt & entpackt.

Die Archiv-Geschichte sollte über Script möglich sein, mir fehlt nur die Idee.


Würde mich über Ideen & Tipps sehr freuen!
Danke


----------



## joasas (17. April 2013)

Schau dir mal zsh an. Damit kann man enorm viel schreiben. Ein solches Script kann man recht einfach schreiben, alternativ "klaust" du dir einfach die Idee aus dem Quelltext von dem bereits von dir genutzten Pyload, das geht genauso.

Für das Entpacken empfehle ich dir das Programm atool, das sucht dir z.B. für tar.gz Archive die passende Anwendung automatisch raus, sprich das nimmt dir einiges an Arbeit ab.

Wieso installierst du nicht einfach Samba und hängst dann deinen Download Ordner bei deinem Client als Netzlaufwerk ein? Mit Gbit LAN ist sowas heutzutage kein Problem mehr. Rtorrent kann einen Ordner auf Änderungen überwachen, sprich du hast in deiner Sambashare einfach einen Ordner in den du die Torrents ablegst, rTorrent erledigt dann den Rest. Genauso kannst du damit auf die Dateien von Pyload zugreifen.

Wobei ich von der vermuteten Anwendung eher weniger halte.


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

joasas, ist dir überhaupt bewusst was zsh ist? Kommt irgendwie nicht so rüber. 

@Astrong: part, und rXX files sind nur rar files. Die kannst du einfach mit "unrar e filaname.rar.part01" entpacken. Ich werde dir keine Grafische Oberfläche empfehlen, weil es Schwachsinn ist. Warum gehst du überhaupt an den Server? Gehst du per SSH rauf?


----------



## joasas (18. April 2013)

> Die Z-Shell (zsh) ist eine Unix-Shell, die sowohl als interaktive Login-Shell als auch als ein mächtiger *Kommandozeileninterpreter für Shellskripte* verwendet werden kann. Die zsh wird oft als erweiterte Bourne-Shell angesehen, welche viele Verbesserungen und Eigenschaften von bash, ksh und tcsh vereint.



Noch Fragen? Klar kann man auch nur Bash nehmen. Aber wozu denn wenn man eine mächtigere Shell bekommen kann?


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

Ich nutze selber zsh, ich weiss was das ist, mir brauchst du das nicht zu erklären. Es klang nur so, als würdest du es nicht wissen, weil so wie du es darstellst es einfach nicht so klingt, weil mit einer shell schreibt man normal keine Scripte.


----------



## joasas (18. April 2013)

Oh, darf man das nur mit Perl? *facepalm*


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

zsh nutzt die selbe scripting language wie bash. nuff said.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (1. Mai 2013)

Das unp-Package von Debian funktioniert doch prima zum entpacken allerlei Archive. Übers X Window System fürs Debian-GUI kann ich nix weiter drüber sagen, da ich das nich nutze, aber was man so sieht gefällt mir. Man darf natürlich keine optischen Highlights erwarten^^

rTorrent + libtorrent + ruTorrent läuft erste Sahne. Gibt auch ne Menge feiner Plugins für ruTorrent.

Dazu noch pyload und nen FTP-Server oder ne Cloud (owncloud z.B.) und so sollten eigentlich keine Wünsche mehr offen bleiben, oder? Weiß ja nicht was sonst noch mit dem Server angestellt werden soll. So in der Konstellation  läuft das bei mir aufm Server und alles is paletti


----------

